# Nestor Martin X33 installed and working great



## precaud (Nov 17, 2007)

The Nestor Martin woodstoves from Belgium haven't received as much attention on this site as they deserve. Here's a couple pics of my new X33 model installed and humming along nicely on a small load (one split).

I'll be posting a thorough technical review at some point, but for now I'll say a few things about it. It's a really well thought out design, both ease-of-use and performance wise. The quality of construction is superb. This is the first stove I've bought in a long time that had zero construction defects. The remote control is very cool. You can make adjustments to the primary air supply without leaving your chair or couch. Or use a timed program to close it down after the load is burned. And the big glass gives a wonderful view of the fire.

The importer/distributor (Evolution Trade Group) is now a Hearth.com advertiser, and I am happy to say they were very helpful and they do stock parts. Their website is  http://www.evolutiontradegroup.com/nmproducts_tmp.html


----------



## Gunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Very Slick!

What are the firebox dimentions?

Didn't you buy a Quad not to long ago?


----------



## precaud (Nov 17, 2007)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Very Slick!



Yeah, it fits the hearth dimensions quite nicely. I like the looks of the new "R" series a little better, but they're identical stoves except for the look of the doors.



> What are the firebox dimentions?



In the manual they say 1.3 cu ft.  I measure closer to 1.2, as I don't count the space between the andiron and the glass. But it's a trapezoid shape so maybe I didn't do it right.



> Didn't you buy a Quad not to long ago?


Last year about this time, yes. Still have it. Until I see how the X33 will handle the cold months, I thought it best to hang on to it.



> Everything I need to know about woodheat, I learned from John Gulland.


A great teacher, indeed!


----------



## titan (Nov 19, 2007)

I really like the modern design of those European stoves,but they just don't appear to be 24/7 heaters.Why can't they make one with a 2.5*ft and bigger firebox?I"m guessing due to emmisions regs?


----------



## precaud (Nov 19, 2007)

They make larger models, including inserts, which aren't imported (into the US, anyway.) See:
http://www.nestormartin.be/en/wood2_en.php

I don't know if it's an emissions issue or not. I do know it's tougher for tall-geometry fireboxes to burn clean...


----------



## Burn-1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> I really like the modern design of those European stoves,but they just don't appear to be 24/7 heaters.Why can't they make one with a 2.5*ft and bigger firebox?I"m guessing due to emmisions regs?



One needs to remember that most European houses and apartments are generally much smaller than American counterparts. So I would think most Euro manufacturers don't make large fireboxes because the market doesn't demand them and they would cook you out of a small house.

Precaud, that looks as great as I thought it would. I could watch the fire through that window like it was TV. Congrats on the purchase and install. Does it require smaller cuts of wood?


----------



## webbie (Nov 19, 2007)

precaud said:
			
		

> The importer/distributor (Evolution Trade Group) is now a Hearth.com advertiser, l



Hmm...I must have missed that order and check. Will have to look under the sofa........


----------



## precaud (Nov 19, 2007)

I've seen it several times, "Contemporary Woodstoves" I think is the tag line.


----------



## precaud (Nov 19, 2007)

Burn-1 said:
			
		

> One needs to remember that most European houses and apartments are generally much smaller than American counterparts. So I would think most Euro manufacturers don't make large fireboxes because the market doesn't demand them and they would cook you out of a small house.


Makes sense, though I don't know about insulation practices there, do you?



> Precaud, that looks as great as I thought it would. I could watch the fire through that window like it was TV. Congrats on the purchase and install. Does it require smaller cuts of wood?


Thanks Burn. It likes the same size wood as the Quad.


----------



## webbie (Nov 19, 2007)

precaud said:
			
		

> I've seen it several times, "Contemporary Woodstoves" I think is the tag line.



OH, those are google ads that feed into here automatically - just FYI - they must advertise with google, and then google decides to place their ad here due to subject matter.

I do love the style of their stoves.


----------



## Corie (Nov 19, 2007)

HEY precaud whats the secondary combustion system like on that stove?? Rail across rear of firebox?


----------



## precaud (Nov 20, 2007)

Corie said:
			
		

> HEY precaud whats the secondary combustion system like on that stove?? Rail across rear of firebox?


Yep. _Lots_ of little holes. With the tall firebox, I was worried but it burns very clean. Even handles sappy pine well.


----------



## Corie (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahhh, I figured it would be.  Thanks mang!


----------



## precaud (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's an interesting view... the top with the cover removed...


----------



## alexdb (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ,
I know this thread is old... but i am new to both wood stoves and forums. Perhaps you could answer anyway - if you are still out there.

I have been using my Nestor Martin R33 since last winter. It has been great at heating the house. Only issues i have had with it are that the air intake dial with numbers 1-3 on it has slipped... now when you get into the low 1 setting, there is a point where it completely opens the air intake. You therefore have to be very careful around that region in order to not overheat the thing. Do you know if this is an easy thing to fix?
i have also been wondering about the remote controls or timers for this unit - does anyone have any input on them?

i had the stove installed by a company who are not great at returning my calls. i am also quite capable of fixing stuff, so i thought i would give it a go.
any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks,
alex


----------



## precaud (Oct 29, 2008)

alexdb said:
			
		

> I have been using my Nestor Martin R33 since last winter. It has been great at heating the house. Only issues i have had with it are that the air intake dial with numbers 1-3 on it has slipped... now when you get into the low 1 setting, there is a point where it completely opens the air intake. You therefore have to be very careful around that region in order to not overheat the thing. Do you know if this is an easy thing to fix?



Hi Alex, it sounds like maybe something has slipped loose on the air control. Check the little set screws that secure the hex receptacle on the control shaft. Beyond that, you'll probably have to get down and look under the stove at how the flaps open and close on the air control mechanism (item #30 in the parts diagram) to see what's out of whack.



> i have also been wondering about the remote controls or timers for this unit - does anyone have any input on them?



My stove came standard with it and I rarely use it. I certainly wouldn't pay extra for it.


----------



## alexdb (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for the quick response. 
i figured that it might be the cam shown in the diagram next to the burn type selection lever that has been dislodged or something. I don't understand how to get in there to see it, so have not messed with it yet. In fact I haven't taken it apart at all yet (other than emptying the ash). I imagine taking the back off and ash tray out would be a good first step.
I appreciate the advice on the remote.
By the way, I was also going to buy a fan to go on top - have you had luck with one or do you not bother?


----------



## precaud (Oct 29, 2008)

> I don't understand how to get in there to see it, so have not messed with it yet. In fact I haven't taken it apart at all yet (other than emptying the ash). I imagine taking the back off and ash tray out would be a good first step.


Try a mirror on the ground underneath, that should be sufficient to see what's going on.



> By the way, I was also going to buy a fan to go on top - have you had luck with one or do you not bother?


A waste of money, IMO.


----------



## koodjack (Feb 1, 2012)

sir I love your stove, is there a dealer here in the US especially in NJ.Thankyou


----------



## precaud (Feb 1, 2012)

The importer is not far away from you:

www.fiammafireplaces.com


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks swet


----------



## alexdb (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought mine, a few years ago from Hearth and Stove on South Street in Philadelphia. It was a floor model, and I don't know if they continue to stock them, but they were dealers. I did not have very good luck with follow up from them, there were a few issues and my calls went unanswered. They were also expensive to install.
I did find another dealer in PA however by looking around online.


----------

